# Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Okt. 2009)

Nun isser auch noch Vogel des Jahres 2010 



> Berlin (dpa) - Der Kormoran ist Vogel des Jahres 2010. Mit seiner Wahl soll der Schutz des fischfressenden Vogels gestärkt werden.
> 
> Jährlich werden bis zu 15 000 Kormorane geschossen, teilten der Naturschutzbund Deutschland (Nabu) und der Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern am Freitag in Berlin mit. Wegen seiner Verfolgung durch Fischer und Angler sei der Kormoran (phalacrocorax carbo) in Deutschland lange Zeit fast verschwunden, inzwischen lebten wieder rund 24 000 Brutpaare im Land.
> Der bis zu einem Meter große und bis drei Kilo schwere Vogel gilt als Meistertaucher, er kann bis zu 90 Sekunden und 30 Meter tief tauchen. Nach Angaben der Verbände gefährdet er keine Fischbestände.
> ...



Quelle:http://www.lvz-online.de/wissenschaft/drwi.html?p=/content/22642418.html


----------



## Niklas (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo


> Auch der Vorsitzende des bayerischen Vogelschutzverbandes, Ludwig Sothmann, betonte, die Kormorane würden keine natürlichen Fischbestände bedrohen und langfristig auch keine Fischarten gefährden.


Der Kommoran gefährdet keine Fischbestände was ist das den für eine Verarsche vielleich nicht in der Ostsee aber in Bachen Flüssen und kleinen See löscht er Fischbestände sogar aus. Ich bin in einem Angelverein und ich weis das der Komoran und auch der __ Fischreiher das 3fache ich Jahr an Bachforellen fangen als all die Mitglieder.... Das ist alles aber eine ********** :__ nase


----------



## Eugen (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Niklas

halt doch bitte den Ball flach (bzw. die Schriftgröße)

ich für meinen Teil finde die Wahl gut. 

wie es ein gstandener Bayer mit dem Vogel hält, kann man sich hier anhören :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx9Ew-E1Kto

 der Vogel heißt übrigens KO*R*MORAN


----------



## Niklas (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Jetzt wird man hier zensiert was ist den jetzt los??


----------



## klaus e (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Da die akute Gefahr ja erst einmal gebannt scheint, hier ein Gedicht aus der Reihe "Animal-Erotika" von Robert Gernhardt

"Es fasst der Komoranenmann
sehr gern die Komoranin an
was diese, wenn auch ungern, duldet
weil sie ihm zwo Mark fuffzig schuldet"

Ist schon ein wenig älter, Gernhardt rechnete noch in D-Mark...


----------



## Casybay (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Niklas,
der Komoran fischt aus Hunger, warum fischt bzw. angelt Ihr?
Teiche von Fischzuchten werden in Bayern erfolgreich mit Netzen abgehangen.
Und was an Fischen in den Flüssen und Seen ist gehört sicher nicht einer Angel-Sport Gruppe.
Gegen den Komoran spricht nur das Lobbyistentum.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi,

Kormorane unterscheiden halt nicht zwischen gezogenen Fischen in Teichen und sehr seltenen von aussterben bedrohten Kleinfischen in Flüßen/Bächen die mit viel Aufwand und Kosten von Fischereivereinen durch die gesetzteslage gestützt werden müßen. Heißt ja immer von rein einseitig betrachtenden Vogelschützern das sie nur kleine Fische fressen, nur die Kleinfischarten sind zu mehr als 80% durch Landwirtschaft und Flußverbauungen akut bedroht sind (bei Vögeln sind nur rund 35% der heimischen Arten). Wenn Kormorane dann z.B im Winter wegen Eis auf Baggerseen, Seen ect. auf zum Teil kleine Fließgewässer ausweichen
können sie schon ganze Fischpopulationen vertilgen, auch wenn 1 Kormoran nur angeblich 300 Gramm Fisch pro Tag fessen sollte. Wenn dann aber
40-60 Kormorane in Gebieten
auserhalb ihres natürlichen Lebensraumes (Küsten, große Flüsse, Seen)
einfallen kann ja jeder ausrechenen was die in etwa verputzen können (fressen dann z.B nicht 1 Forelle sondern womöglich halt 50-60 Elritzen pro Vogel). Aber Wildfische haben keine Lobbie. Gab mal ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen Vogelschützer die ohne genehmigung einen Teich fast komplett abließen um ne feuchte Uferzone für Zugvögel freizulegen. Die Fische /__ Frösche und sonstiges Viehzeug darin gingen anschließend alle beim nachts einsetzenden starken Frost ein. Der Komentar der Vogelschützer:beeten
Macht gar nichts das alles im Teich verreckt ist, da haben die Vögel wenigstens wieder was zu fressen

@Carmen. Warum wir angeln gehen - die meißten von uns zumindest (genau aus dem selben Grund wie ein Kormoran), um frischen rein biologisch aufgewachsenen Fisch auf den Teller zu bekommen, keine hochgepäppelten verkrüppelten Fische aus nem Forellenpuff. Da wir aber dabei direkt am Wasser sitzend auch die Gegebenheiten auf/an/unter der Wasseroberfläche betrachten können sehen wir mehr als manche "Vogelschützer" die nur einseitig in die Luft gucken. Übrigens währen wohl die meißten Flüsse/Seen in ganz Europa noch heute akute Kloaken wenn sich nach dem Krieg nicht überall Angler für Renaturierungen und Klärung der Abwässer gekämpft hätten

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> nur die Kleinfischarten sind zu mehr als 80% durch Landwirtschaft und Flußverbauungen akut bedroht sind



Wenn diese zu mehr als 80% durch Landwirtschaft und Flußverbauung bedroht sind. Dann hat der Kormoran inkl. aller anderen möglichen Bedrohungen (__ Reiher Eisvogel usw.) ja maximal 20 % !
Es wäre also verschwendete Zeit sich auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen damit abzugeben. 
Sich gegen die 80 % Bedrohung zu stellen - Das macht Sinn ! 

Welcher Statistik entstammen überhaupt die Daten ? 

Einzelbeispiele von einzelnen irrgeleiteten Aktionen bringen uns in der Diskussion aber leider nicht viel weiter. Es wird ja keiner behaupten das Vogelschützer allgemein fordern, Gewässer trocken zu legen damit die Vögel frühstücken können !? 

Ich frage mich auch , wo man angesichts der intensiven Flächennutzung hier in Deutschland, Industrielle Emissionen, Landwirtschaft, Pestizide, Hausbrand, Autoabgasen etc. 





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> frischen rein biologisch aufgewachsenen Fisch


 angeln kann. Und ob nicht teilweise die in kontrollierten Wasserwerten aufgewachsenen Fische in Aquafarmen unterm Strich "biologischere" Fische bekommen kann. 

Ich habe echt nichts gegen Angler, und auch nicht gegen den Sport. 
Aber die Behauptung das Angler wegen des Hungers Angeln wird ad absurdum geführt, wenn Du mal durch die gängigen Angelforen liest. Da gibts doch den überwiegenden Teil der Fische, die nach dem Fang zurückgesetzt werden, weil es nur um den sportlichen Ergeiz ging z.B. einen möglichst großen __ Waller an der Angel gehabt zu haben. 

Man sollte alles immer möglichst neutral betrachten. Das sich Angler und Vogelschützer hier gegenseitig anschuldigen, davon ist wohl keinem geholfen. 

Und der Kormoran kann am allerwenigsten für die gebeutelten Gewässer. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Niklas (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo an alle
@__ Knoblauchkröte
Du hast schon recht mit alle deinen Aussagen. Ich habe die gleiche Meinung.
@ Wuzzel 
Es stimmt schon das es größere Probleme gibt z.B. die Landwirte die ihre Gülle ja fast oder ins Wasser gießen weil sie nicht wissen wo hin damit aber die machen das nicht auffällig und dagegen kann man nichts machen.Aber vorallem in kleinen bachen bzw. Flüssen wenn da wie Knoblauchkröte schon sagte 20 Komoran oder auch __ Fischreiher kommen ist so zimlich alles weg. Das mit dem freilassen der Fische finde ich auch nicht richtig alle Fische die ich bzw. meine Familie fängt werden auch gegessen....
Guckt euch die Bilder ma an die sehen zum Teil nicht nach 300g pro Tag aus
http://images.google.de/images?gbv=...0&ct=result&cd=1&q=kormoran+mit+fisch&spell=1


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Niklas schrieb:


> ...Es stimmt schon das es größere Probleme... und dagegen kann man nichts machen....[/url]



Wenn alle diese Einstellung hätten, dann würde sich auf dieser Welt nie etwas verändert haben. 

Menschen haben gegen die Mauer gekämpft, die Deutschland trennte, 1933-1945 haben Menschen trotz Gefahr für Leib und Leben gegen die Diktatur gekämpft. In China gabs einen Aufstand auf dem Platz des himmlischen Widerstandes. 
Wir haben uns in den 70ern und 80ern gegen Atomkraftwerke und Pershing II gewehrt... 

und Du gibst bei nem bisschen Gülle schon auf !? 

Natürlich kann man was machen. Wir alle können was machen... aber das fängt bei Dir an. Nicht beim Kormoran !  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Niklas (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Ich nenne jetzt ein Beispiel bei einem Bauer ist Gülle direkt in den benachtbarten Fluss gefloosen fast alle Tier unterhalb davon tot. Polizei alles wurde eingeschaltet und was passierte ??? Kannste dir ja denken.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Ja, der müsste eigentlich nen Bußgeld wegen Verstoß gegen die (Düngeverordnung - DüV) bekommen haben. 
Wenn nicht , dann kannst Du als mündiger Bürger Dich per Leserbrief z.B. an die Lokalzeitung wenden. etc. etc. ... machtlos ist man in sochen Fällen nicht. 

Aber das wäre sicher ein neuer Thread, denn hier gehts ja um den Kormoran, der, wie hier erwähnt mit einem kleinen Anteil von irgendwo deutlich unter 20 % an der Bedrohung der Fischbestände mitwirkt. 
80 % der Bedrohung erfolgt durch Dich und mich (den Menschen) ... wenn man o.g. Prozentzahlen glauben darf.

Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel

hast den Text scheinbar vollkommen falsch verstanden (bzw. ist dene %tualle Berechnung total daneben - 80% aller heimischen Arten sind zum Teil akut gefährdet,  nicht das noch 20% der ehemals vorhandenen Fischanzahl vorhanden ist, teilweise bestehen die Restemengen der bedrohten Fischarten nur noch aus wenigen Tieren (die Menge der Nasen hier in der Lahn kann man nach Kontrollfischen mit weniger als 50 adulten, vermehrungsfähigen Tieren ansetzen - vor nicht mal 50 Jahren gab es noch rund 100.000 - wenn da ein Trupp von nur 4-5 Kormoranen (nicht mal 5% der hier an den Baggerseen überwinternden Vögel) mehrfach in ihr Überwinterungsquatier einfallen würde wäre die Art hier ausgestorben, ohne möglichkeit sie wieder zu besetzen (da nur noch Fische mit der Genetik aus dem direkten Einzugsgebiet der oberen Lahn besetzt werden dürfen). 

Wenn von Arten nur noch ein Bruchteil der normalen Individienzahl vorhanden ist weil ihr Lebensraum akut bedroht ist, Raubtiere einwandern und sich stark vermehren (der Kormoran war hier im Mittelhessischen Bergland z.B nie heimisch, da es keine größeren Gewässer gibt  - der nächste See hier oder großen Flüße: Edersee, Rhein, Main sind 100km weit weg bzw. noch keine 100 Jahre alt, Baggerseen gibt es hier auch erst seit den 50ger 60ern)
sind diese natürlich einen extrem großen Druck ausgesetzt woran einzelne Arten, die sich wegen fehlender Auen, Kiesbänken ect. nur noch minimalst vermehren können durch massiven Fraßdruck verschwinden können. Normalerweise muß bei fehlender Regulierung durch Beutegreifer (Wolf, Luchs, Seeadler ect.) eine sich immer stärker ausbreitende Art (egal ob Fisch, Vogel, Säuger ect.) erst mal auf einem Stand gehalten werden in dener er anderen viel stärker bedrohten Arten nicht zur existenzbedrohenden Gefahr wird, bis die Art selbst wieder natürlich durch Beutegreifer regelmäßig dezimiert wird. 
Nur wird das von vielen "selbst ernannten" Naturschützern (die ja leider nicht wie allen anderen die sie immer sehr gerne wegen "Unkenntnis" angreifen z.B Fischzüchter, Angler, Jäger, keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausbildung mit zu bestehender Prüfung ablegen müssen um in ihrem Fachgebiet tätig zu werden. Die schauen halt nur auf "ihr" Gebiet, lassen aber alles andere drumrum aus dem Sinn. Schutz kann nur erfolgen wenn auch das gesamte biologische Umfeld mit erfasst wird. 

Das viele vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben zeigen schon diejenigen die für alle Arten von Rutenhalten die Bezeichnung Sportangeln/Angelsport gebrauchen. Normales angeln ist kein Sport. Da sind nur Randgruppen unter uns dran schuld, die immer größere Fische anlanden, vermessen und wieder reinschmeißen damit man irgendwo als King darsteht. Das hat mit Angeln selbst nicht das geringste zu tun. Da aber nur solche  immer wieder in Zeitschriften erscheinen und Furore machen glaubt halt jeder das alles so ist. Es gibt ja genug Menschen die alles was in in der B... geschrieben ist für 100%ig wahr halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Nein, ich hab Dich nicht falsch verstanden Frank, Du hast Dich irreführend ausgedrückt 

[OT]Und das es sich bei den Anglern, die in erster Linie nicht zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung angeln um eine Randgruppe handelt halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Ich bilde mir meine Meinung keineswegs aus der Zeitung die in erster Linie (Zitat Die Ärzte) "Angst Hass Ti**** und den Wetterbericht" bringt. 

Jede Angelfachzeitschrift beschäftigt sich eher mit extrem gefangenen Fischgrößen, oder aussergewöhnlichen Angelrevieren. Wenn es um die Gewinnung von Nahrung ginge, dann müsste da viel öfter stehen, welcher Fisch der nahrhafteste ist oder wie man den Fisch am besten zubereitet. 
Geb bei Googeln mal Angeln ein und schau auf der wievielten Seite Du einen Link findest der sich mit der Zubereitung und dem Verzehr von Fisch. 
Also sind die Angler die den Fisch in erster Linie nicht zum Verzehr angeln wirklich nur eine Randgruppe ?[/OT]

Der Vogel des Jahres wird meines Wissens nicht von "selbst ernannten" Naturschützern sondern u.a. vom Nabu gewählt und die Beschäftigen sich ja nicht mit Vögeln allein. 
Auch http://www.fischnetz.ch/content_d/publ/Publications/Kurz_Schlussbericht/schlussbericht_deutsch.pdf diese Schweizer Studie sollte jeder gelesen haben, der den Fischrückgang auf __ Reiher und Kormoran schieben möchte. 

Gruss 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... die sich wegen fehlender Auen, Kiesbänken ect. nur noch minimalst vermehren können



DA muss man ansetzen ! 
Nicht beim pösen Kormoran ! 
Dann wird nen Schuh draus ! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

da vergißt nur eine kleine Wichtigkeit. Diese Fachzeitschriften die Du erwähnst werden von ebensolchen Mitgliedern solchen Randgruppen geschrieben und auch gelesen (vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal regelrecht Hetzkampanien gegen Kochtopfangler, die solten die gefangenen Fische gefälligst wieder reinschmeißen und sie auf kapitale Maße wachsen lassen, erst dann sollten sie zum catchandrelaese freigegeben werden damit die Changen laufend neue Rekorde aufgestellt werden können steigen. Oder Glaubst Du das ein Luxuslimosinenheft was über billige sparsame Kleinwagen berichtet

Und ich hab was von "selbsternannten Natürschützern" geschrieben nicht von eingetragenen wie z.B dem NABU - aber auch Naturschutzbehörden sind nicht fehlerfrei.

sagt sich so einfach gegen Umweltdelikte vorzugehen. Meist gibt es kaum Strafen, wenns denn überhaupt verfolgt wird (entweder weils wie genannt oft Landwirte sind, oder weils Großindustrie, oft auch gemeindeeigene Verursacher sind was dann meist untern Teppich gekehrt wird) Zum Teil eigene Erfahrungen gemacht

Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben das aufs Umfeld abgestimmte Schutzmaßnahmen erforderlich sind, nicht nur einseitige - Beutegreifer schützen aber die noch stärker, zum Teil vom akuten Aussterben (u.a. wegen mangelnder Vermehrungsmöglichkeiten), bedrohte Beute von selbigen komplett ausrotten zu lassen. Naturschutzverbände haben deswegen ja auch wieder teilweise geregelte Abschußmaßnamen gegen Kormorane zugelassen. 
Was den Fischbestand/Vermehrung betrifft. Solange die Landwirtschaft und andere Flußanwohner wehement die Schaffung von neuen großen Überschwemmunggebieten mit Altarmen, Auwäldern ect bekämpfen wird sich da auch nichts dran ändern. Wenn einer direkt in einem Flußüberschwemmungsgebiet baut und sein Grund und Boden deswegen nass wird, wird das Geschrei halt groß die Deiche zu erhöhen und Flüsse noch weiter zu begradigen damits Wasser noch schneller abfließt


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Ja genau darum gehts mir ja Frank... 
erst mal beim Hauptverursacher eingreifen und das sind wir.... der Mensch... 

[OT]
Das Spiel mit "guter Angler" "böser Angler" wobei die bösen Deiner Auffassung nach in der Minderheit sein sollen (eine Randgruppe darstellen)  mag ich angesichts der Mehrzahl der Google Treffer auf Seiten der "bösen" nicht so recht glauben.[/OT]

Aber so uneins, wie sich die Angler sind, so uneins scheinen sich auch die Tierschützer zu sein. Denn man kapituliert lieber vorm wirklichen Verursacher des Fischsterbens und bekämpft sich statt dessen untereinander... nach dem Motto ... Du darfst nicht geschützt werden, weil ich Dein Futter bin und ich nicht so stark geschützt werde. 

In der Schule haben wir allerdings irgendwann auch mal gelernt, das sie Population bei sinkendem Nahrungsangebot auch wieder kleiner wird. 
Gilt das für Kormorane und __ Reiher nicht ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## Niklas (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo wuzzel
Für Rheier gilt das auf jedenfall nicht, da sie auch andere Tiere wie __ Frösche oder Regenwürmer fressen und Fische gibt es für die Komorane immer weil immer wieder neue eingesetzt werden....


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Ja Niklas, da siehste mal wieder... 
der Mensch ist das übele daran. 
Dadurch das er Fische einsetzt vermehren sich die Kormorane ungezügelt (früher gab es übrigens viel viel mehr Kormorane als heute !) und deswegen frisst er die eben eingesetzten Fische so schnell weg , das die Art bedroht ist !? 
In Deinen Augen scheint mir die einzig schützenswerte Art der Fisch zu sein, den Du angeln willst !? 
__ Frösche, Regenwürmer Storche und auch Kormorane können dezimiert werden ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Naja nix für ungut Niklas, immer Besatz nachschieben geht nur begrenzt das soll/wird sich demnächst vielerorts ändern (da kommt noch einiges auf uns Angler zu)

Spätestens in 5 Jahren wenn sich hier in Marburg nur noch selbsterhaltende Fischbestände in der Lahn etablieren sollen (Fischbesatz in der Lahn ganz untersagt werden soll) und der Fischbestand deswegen wahrscheinlich nur noch auf 3-4 Arten (__ Döbel, Rotaugen, __ Hasel) schrumpfen wird, werden wohl ein Teil der hier überwinternden Kormorane wegen Nahrungsmangel im Winter verhungern. wenn sie nicht mehr in den Baggerseen fischen können oder abwandern - verhungern wäre dann natürliche Auslese und unsereins wegen dem Tod der Vögel nicht belangbar außerdem haben dann wenigstens Füchse/Krähen was zu fressen. 
Dann wird aber das Geschrei wieder groß sein. Einmal weil die Pächter keine Pachten mehr zahlen werden - die einen nicht geringen Anteil der einzelnen Gemeinden u.a für Naturschutzmaßnahmen ausmachen, und auch weil die ehemaligen Fischerei-Gewässer dann nicht mehr entmüllt werden (sicherlich viele Tiere in/an den Siloplanen, Auto/Treckerreifen, verrostenden Weidedrähten im Wasser/im Gestrüpp,ect. verenden werden) . Zum Glück das ich kaum noch an der Lahn angeln gehe

So Hart es klingt:

Der einzig wirksame Schutz für Natur (Klima) der was bringt, wäre halt eine absolute weltweite 1 Kind Gesellschaft. Jeder Mann der ein Kind gezeugt hat müßte sofort danach kastriert und jede Frau die eins geboren hat sterilisiert werden um nicht noch welche zu produzieren. Dann schrumpft die Weltbevölkerung in 100 Jahren auf ca. ein drittel/viertel, die benötigten landwirtschaftlichen Flächen würden dann, weil nicht mehr alle gebraucht, wieder deutlich kleiner (die Landwirtschaft ist übrigens mit Abstand Umweltvernichter/Klimakiller Nr.1) und die Natur könnte sich die brachliegenden Flächen z.B. als Natur-Wälder zurückholen - würde damit auch das CO2 wirksamst senken, die meisten Städte würden wieder kleiner, weniger Energieverbrauch die Folge, Industriebetriebe würden schrumpfen da weniger Produkte benötigt werden, Verkehr würde geringer werden u.u.u.

So, hier klinke ich mich aus.

Mfg Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Frank... was wäre denn eine Lösung die Fischen und Vögeln gerecht werden könnte ? 

 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

hab ich doch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Der Anteil der Beutegreifer muß an das Gewässer angepaßt sein. 
Wenn ein Gewässer nur z.B nur 30kg Fisch pro Jahr/Hektar zur Verfügung stellt kann nicht mehr entnommen werden, egal von wem (egal ob nun Angler oder Vogel) - nur Angler werden wenn nicht genug Fisch aufwächst ein Fangverbot/Schonmaßnahmen einführen um gefährdete Arten - wie Äschen, Lachse, Forellen zu stützen (dafür sind die jährlich abzugebenden Fangbücher Pflicht um zu ermitteln was und wieviel gefangen wurde), woran sich Vögel natürlich nicht halten - die Kleinfischarten dürfen eh nicht gefangen werden, so weiß man da ja oft nicht mal genau was nachwächst (geht nur bei Elektrobefischungen).

Daher soll das Beispiel nur die unbewirtschafteten Fische betreffen die sich selbst erhalten müssen

Wenn mehr Kormorane einfallen als das Gewässer durch die Masse von Fisch verkraftet sieht halt schlecht aus. Kleine Flüsse/Bäche sind halt wegen Nahrungsmangel deutlichst weniger Produktiv als große Seen, Meere, Ströme (die oftmals mehrere 100kg Fisch pro Hektar/Jahr hervorbringen - und dadurch auch viel mehr Vögel ernähren können. Wenn jetzt z.B 100 Kormorane an einen 50Hektar großen Fluß auftauchen der nur 20kg Fisch Jahr/Hektar hervorbringt kann man leicht ausrechnen wieviel Kormorane der Fluß verträgt. Kormoran 300g Fisch pro Tag (sehr niedrig gegriffen manche sagen 500g) macht im Jahr schon fast 110 kg benötigten Fisch pro Vogel aus die das Gewässer verkraften muß. Das dann noch mal 100 währen ne Belastung von 10,95t Fisch. Menge die der Fluß liefert sind 1t Fisch im Jahr in dem 50ha Abschnitt also ausreichend für 10 Kormorane/Jahr (allerdings gibt es ja auch noch andere Fischfresser die eigentlich ebenfalls mit einkalkuliert werden müßten. __ Reiher, Taucher, Otter ect.) ohne das der Bestand Schaden nimmt. Bei 100 Vögeln wären es dann 90 zu viel. 
Selbst wenn die 100 Vögel nur 3 Monate (z.B Winter) bleiben brauchen sie in der Zeit rund 2,7t Fisch fast das dreifache dessen für das Gewässer vertägliche wäre. Also dürften nur rund 25-30 Kormoran am Gewässer überwintern. Sinds es mehr geht der Fischbestand den Bach runter, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Es werden zu viele gefressen, der Ertrag geht das Jahr drauf stark zurück (weniger Fische die Nachwuchs produzieren/nachwachsen) Ruckzuck sind die Fischbestände in diesem Hypothetischen Gewässer am Ende.  Wie bei der Hochseefischerei wo deutlich mehr gefangen wird als nachkommt. Da hillft nur dafür zu sorgen das nicht mehr als 30 Kormorane da bleiben (durch Vergrämung, oder notfalls halt Abschuß) um weiterhin einen sich selbst erhaltenden Fischbestand zu gewährleisten. Sind die Fisch nämlich erst mal weg betrifft es auch alle anderen Tiere die von ihnen leben müssen. 
Nur wird das halt wie schon geschrieben bei einer einseitigen Schutzmaßnahme so gut wie nie bedacht. Die Fische fallen da scheinbar vom Himmel oder sind immer unbegrenz vorhanden) 
Mehr Entnahme als nachwächst killt nach einiger Zeit jedes Biotop


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Wo hast Du die Daten her ? 
Hast Du mal gelesen was der Nabu dazu schreibt ? 
Was sagst Du zu der schweizer Studie ? 

Da gibts wohl verschiedene Meinungen und Statistiken zu dem Thema. 
Interessant sind beide Betrachtungsweisen allemal. 
Das Allheilmittel habe ich leider nicht, aber so einfach, wie manche User das immer darstellen ist es eben auch nicht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Casybay (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Teichianer,
bis jetzt war doch der Mensch an Überfischung schuld, Verpestung der Natur und Vernichtung der Tiere auf Grund von verkehrtem Jagdfieber.
Da musste viel nachgezüchtet und neu ausgewildert werden.
Kann mich nicht erinnern , dass mal über eine Tierart gehört zu haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

welche Daten, die von der Menge Fisch die ein Kormoran frißt oder das man nicht mehr entnehmen darf als Nachwächst ohne Schaden anzurichten (oder die Grundlagen der Wasserbewirtschaftung - .... Nahrung bringt ein Gewässer hervor um max ... Fisch aufwachsen zu lassen -
das kann hier ja jeder der Fische im Teich hat selbst feststellen das das Wachstum mit der Futtergrundlage zusammenhängt - wird zugefüttert vermehren sich Goldfische wie die Karnikel - Futter nur aus dem Teich, kaum nenneswerte Vermehrung wenn der Teich nährstoffarm ist


Wenn das aber so ist, wie hier einige scheinbar befürworten das es zu unterlassen ist Tiere (ohne wieder vorhandene Freßfeine - wo sind den die Luchse, Bären, Wolfe, Adler die die Kormorane gefressen haben, bevor sie in hauptsächlich im Auftrag der Landwirte von den Jägern in Massen erlegt wurden?, eben von denen die sich jetzt z.B über die Massen von Schwarzkitteln beschweren) dort kurzzuhalten wo sie nie dauerhaft heimisch waren, darf auch kein einziges anderes Tier/Pflanze bekämpft werden was in ein Biotop eindringt/eingeschleppt wurde wo es nicht hingehört. Also willkommen Ratten, Kaninchen, Katzen in Australien, auf den Galapagosinseln, __ Wespen in Neuseeland, Nachtbaumnattern auf Guam ect. Die Tiere schaden dort ja keinesfalls der örtlichen Natur und passen sich an der Nahrungsmenge an - Fressfeinde brauchen sie ja keine um dezimiert zu werden (auf Guam z.B sind ja zum Glück erst 90% aller dortigen endemischen oder nur noch dort brütenden Vogelarten von den Nachtbaumnattern ausgerottet worden) 

Heimisch heißt nämlich noch lange nicht das die Tiere/Pflanzen auch überall im deutschsprachigen Raum zu finden sind/sein müssen. (die Nachtbaumnatter stammt ja auch von Inseln in der Nähe, war also in dem Sinne "heimisch" trotz Verschleppung in einer Kiste) Oder kann mir einer die natürlichen Vorkommen von __ Edelweiß in nordeutschen Tiefland mitteilen, oder die Anzahl der Seehunde im Bodensee. Sind heimische Arten und düften dort eigentlich problemlos bleiben, aber warum das dann Faunenverfälschung heißt wenn sie dort angesiedeln würden


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



> Wenn jetzt z.B 100 Kormorane an einen 50Hektar großen Fluß auftauchen der nur 20kg Fisch Jahr/Hektar hervorbringt kann man leicht ausrechnen wieviel Kormorane der Fluß verträgt.


   ... usw 

Ja, genau die Zahlen meine ich, sind das aus der Luft gegriffene Daten oder real gezählte und beobachtete Fakten. Sind z.B. an der Lahn 100 Kormorane aufgetaucht, und ist das so ein Fluss der nur 20 Kg. Fisch pro Jahr und Hektar hervorbringt ? 

Und trotzdem würde ich auch an dieser Stelle sagen, das z.B. für das heimisch werden in neuen Regionen auch der Mensch verantwortlich ist. Das ist eine Folge der globalen Erwärmung, die Winter sind milder, die Futtervorkommen in intensiv besetzten Teichen der Fischwirtschaft gigantisch. 
Hier gilt es, ggf. wirklich lokal Einzugreifen, indem man vergrämt, Netze über die Teiche spannt etc. 

In der globalen Welt, in der wir nun mal Leben, haben wir als vielleicht negativen Effekt auch mit solchen Erscheinungen zu leben. 
Nichts bleibt, wie es ist, oder wie es war. 

Sind denn, die heute in Amerika lebenden Menschen dort wirklich ursprünglich heimisch ? Ist die Kartoffel eine heimische deutsche Kulturpflanze ? 
Sind denn die Rinder die auf unseren Äckern stehen und der Mais auf unseren Feldern hier ursprünglich heimisch. 
Sind nicht unser Gärten leer, wenn wir alle nicht ursprünglich heimischen Arten rauswerfen. 
Wann willst Du den Zeitpunkt setzen, wo Du sagst, das ist eine Art die hier heimisch ist: vor 100 Jahren ? vor 1000 ? oder vor 10000 oder noch länger ? 

Wo diese globale Welt letztendlich hinsteuert, ist vielen längst klar geworden.aber man kann in meinen Augen nicht das eine wollen und das andere verhindern. Jeder muss als erstes bei sich anfangen und nicht beim Kormoran.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

das war hier nur exemplarisch

jedes Gewässer hat halt seine speziefischen Faktoren und damit vollkommen unterschiedliche Wachstumsbedingen zu bieten. Ein kleiner nährstoffarmer kühler Fluß (vergleichbar mit nem extrem trockenen steinigen Acker) bildet wenig (Algen) Futter für Plankton - weniger Kerbstierchen/Insektenlarven können sich davon ernähren - noch weniger Fischmasse kommt hoch (schon mal was von Steinforellen gehört die dort mir rund 15cm ausgewachsen sind - während sie normalerweise 30-50cm (100cm) erreichen
Ein großer nährstoffreicher warmer trüber See/Strom (ein extrem nahrstoffreicher Lößacker) mit Algenmaßen bringt gewaltige Planktonmengen - sehr viel mehr Futter für die Fische (die dadurch viel besser abwachsen - zahlreicher werden und schneller in der Vermehrung sind - je größer/schwerer ein Fisch wird umso mehr Eier wird er produzieren) bzw. 

Welcher der 2 Ackerbesitzer fährt mehr Getreide auf der gleiche Ackergröße ein

Es gibt übrigens eine Regel bei beim Futterbedarf fürs Wachstum: (von Biologen/Mathematikern errechnet worden) 

Alle __ Pflanzenfresser brauchen um 1 kg Gewicht zuzulegen rund 8-10kg Pflanzenmasse als Nahrung

Bei Räubern siehts erst mal günstiger aus.

Ein __ Hecht z.B braucht nur rund 3kg Fischfleisch um 1kg eigene Körpermasse zu bilden

 - diese brauchen aber auch wieder 3kg tierisches Futter,
    haben vorher also gesamt 9kg gefressen (damit der Hecht 1 kg zunahm) 
 - waren also 27kg an räuberischen Insektenlarven 
 - bzw. rund 81kg Planktontierchen
 - oder rund 800kg Algen

Das betrifft übrigens alle (uns auch) die sich ernähren und läßt sich durch nicht ändern 

Fleischfresser haben einen Wachstumsfaktor von 3:1 
Planzenfresser einen von ca. 8:1 - 10:1


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Jaaaaa ... ok ... na dann. 
Exemplarisch kann man alles belegen 

nehmen wir nämlich mal an, das sich 100 Kormorane an dem von Dir beschriebenem Gewässer gar nicht niederlassen würden... was dann ? 

Da es für den Kormoran detailierte Studien, Untersuchungen und Fakten gibt sollten wir uns doch lieber an die halten. Und sowohl die schweizer Studie, als auch die Studien vom Nabu kommen eben zu anderen Schlüssen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Jaaaaa ... ok ... na dann.
> Exemplarisch kann man alles belegen
> 
> nehmen wir nämlich mal an, das sich 100 Kormorane an dem von Dir beschriebenem Gewässer gar nicht niederlassen würden... was dann ?
> ...



Dann hätte ich mir hier den ganzen Schriftkram sparen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi,

übrigens sind aber auch manche Studien/Untersuchungen von Naturschutzbehörden fehlerhaft wie gelegentlich von "unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern" festgestellt wird


----------



## canis (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

eigentlich könnte ich seitenlang über dieses thema diskutieren und tue dies in der regel auch ganz gerne, aber erstens wurde vieles hier schon gesagt, zweitens weiss ich nicht obs alle interessiert und drittens bin ich gerade auch ziemlich müde. deshalb mache ichs kurz: 


ich bin seit kindesbeinen aktiver angler und seit einiger zeit auch im vorstand des regionalen anglervereins...

...und ich bin trotzdem strikte gegen die tötung/vertreibung des kormorans (von dem wir übrigens nicht wenige haben) an unseren gewässern. 


dies nur mal, um zu zeigen, dass es auch angler gibt, die sich die vögel nicht weg wünschen. 

(auch wenn ich zugegebenermassen mit meiner meinung im angelverein oft anecke )


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Frank, 

ja das hättest Du Dir echt sparen können. 
Denn wen interessieren schon frei erfundene Rechenbeispiele zu Kormoranpopulationen und deren Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände in einer sachlichen Diskussion ? 

Und ganz ehrlich, wen interessieren mögliche Fehler in Studien, wenn diese mal so pauschal vermutet werden und wer weiss schon, wie anerkannt die unbenannten "annerkannten Wisschnschaftler" wirklich sind ? 

Deiner Glaubwürdigkeit hast Du mit Deiner Argumentation die mich etwas an 1001 Nacht erinnert keinen guten Dienst erwiesen. 

Nix für ungut, aber wenn man seine Argumentation durch Zahlen, Zitate, Studien und Untersuchungen unterstreichen will... dann sollten diese auch stimmen und überprüfbar sein.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## goldfisch (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo, 

ich möchte Franks Ausführungen nicht als frei erfundenes Rechenbeispiel oder Märchen betrachten. Es handelt sich um einen gegenüber Lotka-Volterra weiterentwickelten Simulationsansatz.

Das die These natürlich der Überprüfung standhalten muss, ist auch klar.

Deshalb meine Frage, kann jemand neue Literatur als die o.g. (11 Jahre alte) Schweizer Studie empfehlen. (Ich weis das Simulation nach Lotka-Volterra noch weit älter ist)

In der Studie ist übrigens von lokalen Efekten von Vögeln auf Fische die Rede ! 

Und wenn dieser lokale Efekt nun zufällig ein Äschenbrutgebiet betrift hat das durchaus unumkehrbare Auswirkungen. Ich kann mich  nicht erinnern, das es in den 80 und 90 bei uns schon massenhaft Komorane gab. Äschen allerdings auch nicht mehr.

Ich bin deshalb auch auf die aktuelle Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands gespannt, was da zb. zu __ Äsche und Komoranarten steht. .

mfg Jürgen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Huch , da stellt man vorm Wochendende nen Zeitungsausschnitt ein https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20 und dann kommt man wieder und sieht 52 post´s - da hab ich wohl genau den richtigen Diskussionspunkt getroffen 

Ich selbst hab auch den Fischereischein erworben und am Ende des Kurses kurz vor der Prüfung erhielten wir alle eine Kopie der besten Kormoran Zubereitungsrezepte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel (und andere)

wenn ihr halt meint das zu viele Tiere einer Art keinerlei Schäden an Flora/Fauna anrichten können hoffe ich nur das eure Gärten mal mehrfach hintereinander von einen Wildscheinrudel heimgesucht und verwüstet werden:beeten- wie es in letzter Zeit in vielen Städten/Gemeinden immer massiver vorkommt, selbst hier auf dem Land wo es noch genug Wälder gibt um "rumzusauen" (laut Studien sind Wildschweine sehr scheu und meiden menschliche Nähe tunlichst). 
Dann will ich aber mal sehen wer sofort lautstark nach Jägern schreit

Zum Abschluß noch ein Zitat von W. Churchill: 

Traue keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast

MfG Frank


----------



## Niklas (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo an alle.
Wir sind ja fast aller verscheidener Meinung und diese Diskussion wir auch kein Ende mehr nehmen.Also last uns doch einfach drauf einigen das der Mensch zu viel in die Natur eingegriffen hat und somit verscheidene Tierarten zu viel geworden sind. Die jetzt ihr "Futter" vernichten.
Übrigens hat einer von euch ne Mofa die er verkaufen will???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

zu den Berechnungen. 

z.B. mit den Nahrungsbedarf

wenn 1 Vogel laut Naturschutz 300g Fisch am tag zum Leben braucht sind halt bei 10 Vögeln insgesamt 3 Kg

Mathematik (10 x 300= 3000) ist eine Erfindung  (nicht beweisbar)

(Zum Thema man kann mehr rausnehmen als vorhanden ist - ein kleines Rechenbeispiel was wohl jeder versteht)

Mann verdient 1000€ und gibt 20 Tage lang täglich 100€ aus

1000 - (20 x 100) = -1000 (Mathematik ist ja zum Glück nur eine Erfindung anderer Leute die nicht zutrifft) - warum ist mein Konto überzogen (nur weil ich mehr rausgenommen habe als drin war - ist doch gar nicht möglich da Mathematik ne Erfindung ist

Das andere mit den Verbrauch von Menge Futter zum Wachstum hab ich auch nicht erfunden, sondern das ist ein biologisches Naturgesetz das seit rund einer  Milliarde Jahren Gültigkeit hat - seit es mehrzelliges tierisches Leben gibt) wie die Lichtgeschwindigkeit (die kann aber auch keiner beweisen

aber die Berechnung daraus sind ja hinfällig da Mathematik eine Erfindung von mir ist

also folgt das aus jeden Gewässer, Geldbeutel, Bonbontüte ect problemlos mehr entnommen werden kann als drin ist  (und es totzdem nie leer ist)


Ein Mod. sollte das Thema lieber schließen


----------



## goldfisch (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo,

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...43138-01-12-2008-2008/default_p001c009_de.htm

Leider sind keine  Quellen angeben. Es stehen dort die von Frank erwähnten 300g Fisch pro Komoran.

Wenn sich demnach die Politik mit dem Thema befasst, erwarte ich je  nach Auftrageber "unabhängige" Studien die von der Aussage entgegengesetzt sein werden.


mfg Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Frank, 

warum sollte ein Mod das Thema schliessen ? 

Nur weil es hier Leute gibt, die einander versuchen zu verstehen. 
So weit liegen wir nämlich gar nicht auseinander, mit dem was wir wollen bzw. meinen.

Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, das Du mir das Rechnen beibringen musst. Der einzige der hier versucht mit mathematischen "Taschenspielertricks" zu Punkten bist Du. Dazu passt ja auch das Zitat von Herrn Churchill ganz gut. Nur man muss die Statistik so gut fälschen das es keinem auffällt. 

Das pauschale Verdammen des Kormoranes ist sicher genau so wenig richtig, wie das pauschale Verdammen der Angler. Ich finds daher für eine sachliche Diskussioon auch wenig hilfreich hier Kormoranrezepte auszutauschen. Auch wenn ich gerne Esse... ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die wirklich schmackhaft sind  .

Deine Rechenbeispiele mögen im Ansatz gut sein.... ABER .... warum sollten sich 100 Kormorane an einem Gewässer niederlassen, was Sie nicht satt macht !? 
In einem naturnahen Gewässer würden sich immer für einzelne Fische Versteckmöglichkeiten finden, so daß sich unter normalen Umständen eine Population wieder etablieren kann. Ist wenig Futter da reduziert sich auch die Zahl der Räuber von selber, bzw. sie siedeln sich gar nicht an. 

In Einzelfällen (und das habe ich oben ja schon geschrieben) kann durchaus eine einzelne sinnvolle Maßnahme (Schutz durch Netze / Vergrämung usw.) lokal begrenzt angebracht sein. 
Diese Maßnahme sollte man aber anstatt z.B. tatsächlich gezählter Kormorane begründen und nicht einfach so in den Raum stellen "nehmen wir mal an da kommen hunderte". 

Es wäre nett, wenn auch Du einfach mal auf einige der gestellten Rückfragen antwortest, anstatt Dich lustig darüber zu machen das mein Gehalt am 20. immer schon ausgegeben ist, weil ich nicht rechnen kann. 

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung kein Mod sollte das Thema schliessen, nur weil es kontrovers ist. Wenn alle sachlich und fair miteinander umgehen kann so eine Diskussion durchaus eine Bereicherung für alle Beteiligten sein. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

[OT]Ich schau mir das hier mit größtem Interesse an. Einen Grund, das Thema zu schließen, habe ich bislang nicht gesehen. Also bleibt artig.[/OT]


----------



## Casybay (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Christine,
"schließen" fänd ich nicht gut, solch sensiblen Themen auch mal kontrovers zu diskutieren ist doch ok, da lernt man auch mal die "andere Seite" zu verstehen.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Fleischfresser haben einen Wachstumsfaktor von 3:1
> Planzenfresser einen von ca. 8:1 - 10:1



Da würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was wir daraus Schlußfolgern sollen. 
Vegetarier sind effizientere Futterverwerter verbietet die Schnitzel ? 

oder willst Du damit jetzt echt sagen das Pflanzenfressende Tiere schützenswerter sind als Fleich fressende ? 

 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Wuzzel,

ich hatte ja gehofft das sich hier Thomas (StuFishing) mal meldet, der hätte sicher einiges zu den unwahren Aufwuchsmengen in unterschiedlichen "Natur-Gewässern" beitragen können

zum Statisikfälschen:

wenn Du mir Statistikfälschungen vorwirfst glaubst Du dann allen ernstes das Nabu und andere Naturschutzvereine/gruppen ihre eigenen Untersuchungen nicht zu ihrem Vorteil entsprechend auslegen werden - für den Großteil der Untersuchungen findet man zumindest keine von "unabhänigen Experten"  überprüften Beweise

übrigens gibt es deutschlandweit nur zwei "Naturschutz-Gruppen" wo alle  Mitglieder eine von den Naturschutzbehörden vorgeschriebene Prüfung ablegen müßen um überhaupt tätig zu werden zu dürfen. 
Oder kennst Du noch andere Naturschutzgruppen die ein staatliches Zertifikat vorweisen können. So manche meinen ja schon sie sind Naturschützer, wenn auf dem T-Shirt steht  "Bin gut zu vögeln"

Das sollte als Rechenbeispiel für die (von dir ja eh als volkommener Humbug angesehene) Grundlage eines aufkommenden verwertbaren Fischvorkommens sein um begreifbar zu machen was da z.B an Algenmassen  (die sind auch schon für für jeden zu erkennen sind) erst mal im Wasser vorhanden sein müssen um als Endprodukt ein paar Kilo Fisch für eine Handvoll Kormorane täglich zu produzieren: wenig Grünzeug/Algen ernähren - deutlich weniger Fischnährtiere - noch wenger Fisch =  nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fischfresser die das Gewässer ohne Schaden verträgt. Aber bei dir (und anderen ohne zumindest darin mal etwas geschult worden zu sein) bringt ja ein kalter klarer nährstoffarmer Forellenbach auf die gleiche Wassermenge bezogen) die gleiche Menge Fisch hervor wie ein überdüngter Stausee/Tieflandsee. (so einer bringt ohne Zusatzfutter auch nur 150kg Fisch/ha)Thomas könnte dir da sicher mehr erzählen als Fachmann (schrieb ja schon, bei sicherlich rund 90% der Vogelschützer müssen ja keine Fische nachwachsen um die gefressenen zu ersetzen, die sind immer in unbegrenzter Zahl vorhanden (in Fischzuchten, Forellenteichen ect wird ja auch besetzt, da gibt es immer unnormalen Nachschub - Fließgewässer/natürliche Seen bedürfen aber meist der Erlaubnis von Hegegemeinschaften - was wiederum von Naturschutzverbänden eingeführt worden ist um zu viel Besatz den ein Gewässer nicht in der Lage ist zu ernähren/einseitigen Besatz/Raubbau am Gewässer zu unterbinden - bzw. laichen da Fische nur einmal im Jahr nicht wie gefütterte Teichkarnikel dauernd) - da endet der Blick an der Wasseroberfläche und was drunter los ist ihnen *******gal. Fische haben halt keine Lobby für Leute die sich nicht drum kümmern wollen/müssen)

So, das wars


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Wenn wir jegliche Untersuchung hinsichtlich Ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit anzweifeln kommen wir sicher nicht weiter, aber wenn wir nur mit hypothetischen Rechnungen und Beispielen wie "Was wäre wenn" arbeiten, kann man sich zwar nette Szenarien ausrechnen, aber weiter bringt uns das in der Sache sicher nicht. 

Besser ist doch jemand untersucht zählt und misst etwas und kommt zu Fakten, als jemand errechnet sich nur mögliche Szenarien


Solang Du nicht bereit bist auch mal die eine oder andere Rückfrage zu beantworten hats wohl wirklich keinen Sinn das fortzuführen. 
Guten kritischen Argumenten stehe ich gerne offen gegenüber. Aber alles andere führt nicht weiter. 

Warten wir auf Herrn Stu Fishing, vielleicht kennt der ja Untersuchungen, die das Gegenteil belegen. Ich bin gespannt und durchaus bereit meine Meinung zu ändern.
Aber im Moment tu ich mich noch ein bisschen schwer, die eine schützenswerte Tierart zu dezimieren um die nächste Schützenswerte Tierart zu erhalten.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi, 

I am mightily amused....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Da würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was wir daraus Schlußfolgern sollen.
> Vegetarier sind effizientere Futterverwerter verbietet die Schnitzel ?
> 
> 
> ...



eindeutig falsch da sieht man wieder das einfachste Grundrechenarten nicht mehr beherscht werden.  

Ein Vegetarier verwertet nur 10% der Nahrung (10/1) 10kg Grünes in sich reinstopfen für 1 kg Fleischaufbau

ein Räuber 30% ( nur 3kg Fleisch fressen um 1 kg schwerer zu werden - also deutlich effektiver)

Vegetarier sind schlechte Futterverwerter (bzw. Grünzeug ist keine gutes Futter)

Kann dir übrigens jeder Zoologe, Züchter, oder wer sonst irgendwelche Viecher großzieht bestätigen, das mit den Faktoren mein ich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber im Moment tu ich mich noch ein bisschen schwer, die eine schützenswerte Tierart zu dezimieren um die nächste Schützenswerte Tierart zu erhalten.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



welche Tierart ist vorm Aussterben bedrohter, eine Vogelart von der es wieder rund 2 Millionen gibt, und die sich weiterhin ausdehnt

oder eine Fischart wie z.B der Stör, von den es in Europa in der Girondemündung nur noch etwa 25-30 gibt (aber deutlich zu groß fürn Kormoran sein dürfte

oder Kleinfischpopulationen von denen vieleicht 200-300 letzte Exemplare gefangen in einem sehr kleinen Flußabschnitt vorkommen und diesen beim besten willen nicht mehr verlassen können z.B wegen einem "umweltfreundlichen Wasserkraftwerk" in Richtung Laichgebiet - und wo sich ein Schwarm Kormorane ansiedelt


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist sowieso das
Allerwichtigste...boahhh...hab ich Hunger 


Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Gänsesäger ?
Fressen da 100 Stück mehr Fisch als 100 Kormorane
oder weniger ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Frank, dann komm doch mal auf den Punkt und bring mal Fakten und red nicht drum herum. 
Ist das so, das es z.B. an der Lahn sich Kormorane ansiedeln ? Wie viele ? 
Ist das so, das da 200-300 Exemplare eines Kleinfisches vorkommen, den es sonst nirgends gibt ? 

Oder sind das alles hypothetische Zahlen ? 

Denn wenn das so ist dann könnte man  ggf. zu dem Schluß kommen das:



> In Einzelfällen (und das habe ich oben ja schon geschrieben) kann durchaus eine einzelne sinnvolle Maßnahme (Schutz durch Netze / Vergrämung usw.) lokal begrenzt angebracht sein.



aber: 



> Diese Maßnahme sollte man aber anstatt z.B. tatsächlich gezählter Kormorane begründen und nicht einfach so in den Raum stellen "nehmen wir mal an da kommen hunderte".



Eine pauschale Verdammung des Kormoranes, so wie Sie heute in vielen Angler und Teichforen zu lesen ist ist sicherlich falsch ! 
Nichts anderes schreibe ich die ganze Zeit. 

Nichts für ungut, aber Du beantwortest wieder keine meiner Rückfragen sondern versuchst mich statt dessen ins lächerliche zu ziehen. 
Und was in dem Fall effizienter ist ist nicht nur eine reine Frage der Mathematik, sondern auch der Interpretation der Rechnung. 

Vielleicht kommen mal einfach Fakten von einem konkreten Fall (... der Lahn...) und wir stellen fest, das wir in dem Fall beide der gleichen Meinung sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hier wird schon seit Threadbeginn nur !!! nur über die akuten Auslöschunggefahr von kleinen/kleinsten Restbeständen von akut geschützten Fischen in Naturgewässern geredet, die bedroht sind weil sich an ihren Standorten Kormorane niedergelassen haben (die es dort mitunter vorher dort nie gegeben hat) und das Kormorane deshalb an solchen Stellen vertrieben oder notfalls auch durch Abschuß auf einem dem Gewässer angepaßten Bestand gehalten werden müssen (wo die letzten der Fisch leben). Nicht das sie überall rigeros abgeknallt werden müßen.

Aber wie ein einem Naturgewässer zuträglicher Vogelbestand errechnet wird.(werden verlangt aber nicht anerkannt da sie "erfunden sind", die Grundlagen der Berechnung). Genaue Daten über Fischbestände zu erfassen ist sehr schwer, man kann sie ja nicht mit bloßem Auge zählen wie Vögel, die in den Bäumen sitzen. Das geht nur per elektrischen Abfischungen (dürfen aber auch nur darin ausgebildete Fachleute durchführen) oder Kontrollbefischen der Vereine - wo Art und deren Anzahl der in einem Gewässerbereich gefangenen Fische anschließend hochgerechnet werden -, die aber beide erst mal von Naturschutzbehörden und Fischerbehörden genemigt werden müssen. (und man weiß wie schnell auf Ämtern gearbeitet wird). Daher dauern genaue Erfassungen mitunter einige Jahre:evil 

Mal ne Liste der heimischen Fischarten für diejenigen die nicht galuben wollen was da alles von gefährdet ist

laut "Roten Liste der gefährdeten Tiere und Pflanzen der BRD (4.Auflage). Da Änderungen die sich seit dem Druck meiner vorliegenden Liste (über 15 Jahre alt) ergeben haben sind diese eingebracht und kommentiert

sind von den heimischen Fischen:

ausgestorben/verschollen:

Acipenser ruthenus - __ Sterlet (durch Ansiedlungsversuche wieder kleine Bestände in rechten Donauzuflüssen)
Acipenser sturio - Stör (es laufen erste Wiederansiedlungsversuche in der Oder)
Coregonus oxyrhynchus - Wandermaräne (wieder aufgetaucht, aber weiterhin zum akut von austerben gehörig)
Pelecus cultratus - Ziege
Condrostoma generi - Lau

vom aussterben bedroht:

Abramis sapa - __ Zobel
Albunoides bipunctatus - __ Schneider
Alosa alosa - Maifisch (mittlerweile verschollen/ausgestorben)
Alosa fallax - Finte (mittlerweile verschollen/ausgestorben)
Chalcaburnus chalcoides mento - Mairenke
Cyprinus carpio - __ Wildkarpfen
Gobio uranoscopus - Steingreßling
Gymnocephalus schrätzer - Schrätzer
Hucho hucho - Huchen
Leuciscus souffia agassizi - Strömer
Rutilus frisli - Perlfisch
Rutilus pigus virgo - Frauennerfling
Salmo salar - Lachs (Wiederansiedlungsversuche  bisher erfolgreich  - erste Jungtiere aus natürlichem ablaichen)
Salmo trutta trutta - Meerforelle
Zingel streber - Streber
Zingel zingel - Zingel

Stark gefährdet:

Abramis ballerus - __ Zope (breitet sich durch den RMDK aus)
Anguilla anguilla - __ Aal (mittlerweile auch in der Liste)
Aspius aspius - __ Rapfen
Barbus barbus - __ Barbe
Chondrostoma nasus - __ Nase
Cobitis taenia - __ Steinbeißer
Cottus gobio - __ Koppe, __ Groppe
Lampetra fluviatilis - Flußneunauge (Bestände steigen langsam wieder)
Leuciscus idus - __ Orfe, __ Aland
Lota lota - __ Quappe
Misgurnus fossilis - __ Schlammpeitzger (mittlerweile vom aussterben bedroht)
Osmerus eperlanus - __ Stint
Petromyzon marinus - Meerneunauge
Phoxinus phoxinus - __ Elritze (mitterweile vom aussterben bedroht)
Rhodeus sericeus amarus - __ Bitterling (mittlerweile von aussterben bedroht wegen Fauenverfälschung durch asiatische Bitterlinge)
Salvelinus alpinus salvelinus - Saibling
Thymallus thymallus - __ Äsche

Gefährdet:

Barbatulus barbatulus - Schmerle
Carassius carassius - __ Karausche (mitlerweile stark gefährdet)
Gasterosteus aculeatus - __ dreistachliger Stichling
Golbio albipinnatus - Weißflossengründling
Gymnocephalus cernua - __ Kaulbarsch
Lampetra planeri - Bachneunauge (mittlerweile stark gefährdet - von aussterben bedroht)
Leucaspius delineatus - __ Moderlieschen
Pungitius pungitius - neunstachliger Stichling
Salmo trutta fario - Bachforelle
Salmo trutta lacustris - Seeforelle
Scardinius erythrophthalmus - __ Rotfeder
Silurus glanis - __ Waller, __ Wels (breitet sich mittlerweile wieder aus)
Vimba vimba - __ Zährte (mittlerweile stark gefährdet)

Potentiell gefährdet:
alle anderen Coregonus-Arten

eigener Zusatz: folglich sind nur diese Arten nicht gefährdet

Abramis brama - __ Blei
Alburnus alburnus - __ Laube
Blicca björkna - __ Güster
Carassius auratus gibelio - __ Giebel
Esox lucius - __ Hecht (aber nur wegen Besatzmaßnahmen)
Leucicus cephalus - __ Döbel
Leusiscus leuciscus - __ Hasel
Gobio gobio - __ Gründling (vielerorts starke Bestandseinbrüche)
Perca fluviatilis - __ Flußbarsch
Rutilus rutilus - __ Rotauge
Stitzostedion lucioperca - __ Zander
Tinca tinca - __ Schleie


----------



## goldfisch (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ist das so, das da 200-300 Exemplare eines Kleinfisches vorkommen, den es sonst nirgends gibt ?
> Wuzzel


Hallo Wuzzel, Hallo Frank,
lasst Euch bitte nicht reizen. Diesen Link haben mir neulich Christine und Axel gepostet.
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/doc...rbeltiere_mitLegende_051009_F%FCrInternet.pdf
Laut der Nabu und Schweizer Studie fressen Komorane nur wenige Renken.
Der Verband der Angler ist da allerdings anderer Meinung.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Moin zusammen.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich diese Diskussion nicht interessiert verfolgen würde. Zumal wir bezüglich Nabu & Naturschützern zwangsläufig ebenso unsere ganz eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln durften + weiterhin sammeln - und die hat nicht etwa mit Umweltverschmutzung zu tun, sondern z.B. mit Feldhamstern. 

Jedoch sei mir eine Anmerkung gestattet:
Wir befinden uns hier in einem *Teichforum* im Unterforum "Tiere in und am *Teich*" - nicht etwa an/in Lahn, Rhein oder Mecklenburger Seenplatte (nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen).
Viele User wird vermutlich in erster Linie die Auswirkung des Kormorans auf ihren Teich-Fischbestand interessieren. Und da könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein durchschnittlicher angelegter Gartenteich (ohne großartige Versteckmöglichkeiten) in nullkommanichts leer gefressen ist.

Abhilfe werden wohl nur ähnliche Maßnahmen wie gegen __ Reiher oder Katzen bringen. Oder liege ich damit falsch?
Ein großes Sammelthema zum Reiher haben wir ja mittlerweile, wo so ziemlich jede Abwehrmassnahme benannt wurde...

[OT]Unser alter Teich wird übrigens seit Jahren trotz reichlich Fischreihern und gelegentlichen Besuchen nicht leer gefischt.
Die Goldis hatten bisher die Möglichkeit unter dem __ Hornkraut oder den Seerosen abzutauchen. Nun ist die große Seerose 

 seit einigen Wochen raus 

 und trotzdem sind die Fische noch da. 
[/OT]


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallooooo,



> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Gänsesäger ?
> Fressen da 100 Stück mehr Fisch als 100 Kormorane
> oder weniger ?



Die Frage war ernstgemeint, wird aber vollends ignoriert 

@ Frank: die __ Kleinfische, welche Du ansprichst werden doch
nicht nur vom Kormoran gefressen, oder ? Da gibt es doch
bestimmt Vögel, die viel häufiger auftreten als der Kormoran.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## canis (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

100 kormorane fressen weit mehr fische als 100 gänsesäger, weil erstens der kormoran einen rund doppelt so hohen tagesbedarf an futter hat (er ist auch deutlich grösser als der säger) und weil zweitens der säger ein breiteres nahrungsspektrum hat (nicht nur fisch). 

und ja, mit kleinfischen lässt sich zum thema kormoran nur schlecht argumentieren, da diese gar nicht in sein beuteschema passen (er bevorzugt fische zwischen etwa 15 und 30 cm, teils auch grösser). hier wäre eher der gänsesäger zu betrachten, da dieser kleinere fische jagt.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Sorry, aber...



> 100 kormorane fressen weit mehr fische als 100 gänsesäger, weil erstens der kormoran einen rund doppelt so hohen tagesbedarf an futter hat (er ist auch deutlich grösser als der säger) und weil zweitens der säger ein breiteres nahrungsspektrum hat (nicht nur fisch).
> 
> und ja, mit kleinfischen lässt sich zum thema kormoran nur schlecht argumentieren, da diese gar nicht in sein beuteschema passen (er bevorzugt fische zwischen etwa 15 und 30 cm, teils auch grösser). hier wäre eher der gänsesäger zu betrachten, da dieser kleinere fische jagt.



...belegt doch solche Aussagen mal, das stimmt so einfach nicht.

1. Der Gänsesäger frisst täglich ca. 300 Gramm Fisch und das
fast ausschließlich.

2. Der Kormoran frisst ebenfalls ca. 300 Gramm Fisch täglich

3. Der Kormoran hat das breitere Nahrungspektrum, da er auch
Krabben, Garnelen und anderes Viechzeugs frisst.

4. Bei einer Studie in Bayern erbeutete der Kormoran überwiegend
Fische von 9-28cm.

5. Der Gänsesäger frisst Fische bis 10cm

Deine einzige wahre Aussage ist also, das der Gänsesäger bei
weitem mehr Kleinfischbestände gefährdet als der Kormoran.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Andy,

der Säger steht im Gegensatz zum Komoran sogar auf der Roten Liste.

Leider hat er aber nicht die "umweltpolitische" Bedeutung um Vogel des Jahres zu werden.

Stell einen zufällig aus einer Stichprobe herausgegriffenen Politiker mal die Fragen (Natürlich ohne ihn zwischenzeitlich die Möglichkeit zu geben seine Lobby zu fragen, wie sie heute gerade dazu steht):

a) Was ist ein Gänsesäger ?
b) Was ist eim Komoran ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Mädels,
was ihr hier führt ist eine typisch deutsche bzw. akademische Diskussion.
Immer wenn ein Vogel auftaucht,der sich um die lieben Fische "kümmert" sprich als "Nahrungskonkurrent" auftaucht wirds eng. 
Fragt ihr euch auch,warum soviele Tiere und Pflanzen auf den div. Roten Listen auftauchen ?
ich denke mal nicht,weil sich diese Tiere und Pflanzen gegenseitig dezimieren,sondern weil unsereiner gewaltig der Natur ins Handwerk pfuscht.

Und ob der Kormoran Fische von... bis frisst,der Gänsesäger jedoch nur von... bischen weniger frisst, ist sowas von egal wie der berühmte Sack __ Reis in China.
Würde der Kormoran Mäuse und der Säger __ Spinnen fressen,würde es euch doch nen feuchten Kehricht interessieren; ganz im Gegenteil.
Aber so fressen diese bösen Vögel doch tatsächlich "unsere" Fische :evil
Seeadler und Eisvogel können (k)ein Lied davon singen.
Wenn sich diese Unholde dann gar an unseren "Haustieren" vergreifen,werden selbst KDVler gewalttätig 

Homo homini lupus, nicht avis homini lupus 

Edith sagt mir eben,dass der Eisvogel "Vogel des Jahres 2009" war.
Dieser Tradition folgend müßte dann 2011 der __ Graureiher zum Vogel des Jahres gekürt werden.
Und 2012 der Seeadler, so es diesen dann überhaupt noch gibt.

Ediths Schwester sagt mir,dass der deutsche Durchschnittsbürger nicht mal 30 gr Fisch pro Tag verzehrt. 
Was folgt daraus ?   All diese Vögel fressen uns die ganzenFische weg


----------



## canis (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

andy, beleg du deine aussagen doch auch mal! mit wikipedia-wissen alleine ist es noc nicht getan...

der gänsesäger frisst rund 300g fisch pro tag. der kormoran dagegen während der überwinterung 400-500g und während der brutsaison sogar bis 700g - als durchschnitt wird mit 500g gerechnet (angaben u.a. nach _Burkhardt M. et al. (2003): Faktenblatt Kormoran. Schweiz. Vogelwarte Sempach, Sempach_ und _Rutschke E. (1998): Der Kormoran: Biologie, Ökologie, Schadenabwehr. Parey Verlag_). die hier genannten 300g sind also schlicht falsch, oder es soll mir bitte mal einer eine quelle dafür vorlegen! 

die kopf-rumpf-länge des kormorans ist mit rund 90cm ein drittel länger als die des sägers (rund 60cm) und etwa verlgeichbar mit der des graureihers. er ist auch dementsprechend schwerer und hat somit einen höheren nahrungsbedarf (ca. 2,5kg zu 1,5kg). (angaben z.b. in _Das Fischereiinspektorat des Kantons Bern informiert: Bedeutende fischfressende Vögel im Kanton Bern_)

zum längenbereich der beute des gänsesägers gibt es mehrere untersuchungen. eine untersuchung stellte beispielsweise fest, dass der säger fische von 6 bis 23cm erbeutet, mit dem durchschnitt von 12.4cm (_Escher M. (2005): Entwicklung der Gänsesäger in der Schweiz. Aqua-Sana im Auftrag des Club 111_). zudem frisst der gänsesäger sehr wohl noch anderes als fisch und das in bedeutend grösserer anzahl als der kormoran! quelle hierfür ist u.a. die im oberen abschnitt genannte broschüre und v.a. eigene beobachtungen. gänsesäger fressen praktisch alles, was man ihnen hinwirft (also zumindest da, wo sie mit menschen vertraut sind). brot wird gerne angenommen, aber auch andere menschliche nahrungsmittel. zudem kann man gänsesäger nicht selten dabei beobachten, wie sie auch entlang des ufers an land nach nahrung suchen (insekten, weichtiere, etc.), was ich beim kormoran noch nie gesehen habe. zugegeben liegen mir keine vergleichenden zahlen vor, wie hoch der prozentuale "nicht-fisch-anteil" in der nahrung dieser vögel ist, aber die grundsätzliche aussage wird durch die genannten quellen unterstützt.

einzig dabei, dass die durchschnittliche länge der erbeuteten fische des kormorans zwischen rund 10 und 30cm liegt (und nicht wie ich vorher geschrieben habe 15-13cm) muss ich dir recht geben. 

LG
David


----------



## Christine (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

[OT]So - ich hab Eure Diskussion jetzt mal abgetrennt - mit Marlenes Besuchsvogel hat es ja nix mehr zu tun, gell ![/OT]


----------



## Peter S (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Moin Moin
Ich würde sagen: Ende der Diskusion. Ich für meien Teil habe Erfahrung mit dem "Vogel des Jahres gemacht".
" Zwei mal zu Besuch: beim ersten mal fehlten 2 Kois von 20 und26 cm.
Der zweite Besuch endete für ihn das letzte mal erfolgreich. 3 Kois von 22 bis 26 cm. Jetzt habe ich den Teich rundherum und obendrüber "Vernetzt". Es gibt noch so viele ungeschützte Teiche.........


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Annett hat vollkommen Recht, am privaten Gartenteich sind im Forum 
unendliche Maßnahmen zum Schutz vor Fressfeinden aus der Luft genannt. 

Bezueglich dessen, ob mehr Fische oder Vögel in der roten Liste stehen, was schuetzenswerter ist, und welche Studien und Experten anzuzweifeln oder glaubwürdig sind scheint es keinen Konsens zu geben, da so ziemlich jede Studie hier angezweifelt wird und vermutlich auch anzweifelbar ist. Ich erspare es jetzt hier die Liste der gefährdeten Vogelarten in epischer Länge auszubreiten, aber es werden auch nicht wenige sein.

Auf diesem Wege werden wir sicher zu keinem gemeinsamen Nenner kommen - muss ja vielleicht auch nicht. Ich drück die Daumen für Kormoran, Fischbestände und alle bedrohten Tiere, das der Mensch irgendwann einsieht das der Mensch der Hauptzerstörer dieser Bestände ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Marlowe (17. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Ihr Lieben!


Auf die Gefahr hin, mir den Zorn Einiger aufzuladen:

Der Kormoran ist doch ein prächtiges Tier, also ich mag ihn!


Ansonsten: Wuzzel hat meine ungeteilte Zustimmung.


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## butzbacher (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo an alle,

teilweise klang es hier schon an - das Problem ist nicht das Tier. Der Komoran ist ein gutes Beispiel für Lebensraumverlust. Eine weitere Art für die dies zutrifft ist die Elster. Der Mensch hat nunmal durch Zersiedlung, Überfischung, Flurbereinigung, Gewässerveränderung und -verschmutzung vielen Arten die Möglichkeit der Ernährung und Fortpflanzung auf ein Weniges beschränkt. Einige Arten hatten die Möglichkeit, sich dahingehend anzupassen, z. B. die Elster, welche zwischenzeitlich mehr in der Stadt als im ländlichen Raum zu finden ist, oder der Turmfalke - welcher als Baum- und/oder Felsenbrüter, jetzt auf /in Häusern und Kirchtürmen brütet. Dies ist eine Form der Kulturfolge, die den meisten weniger "aufstößt". Beim Komoran gestaltet es sich aber eben anders. Wir haben dieser Art (u. A.) großflächig die Gewässer leergefischt, vergiftet oder (fast) trockengelegt und auf der anderen Seite Zuchtanlagen gebaut. Was sollen die Vögel denn machen - deren Grundinstinkt heißt überleben. Also habe wir uns das "Übel" selber an den Hals produziert. Den Komoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu wählen, ist eine Superentscheidung - dies führt hoff. bei Vielen mal zu einem Umdenken beim Umgang mit der Natur. 

"Wir haben die Erde nicht von unseren Eltern geerbt, sondern von unseren Kindern geliehen"

Gruß André


----------



## Niklas (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo
Jetzt habe ich wieder ei Beispiel gehört an einem Fluss (Diemel) kamen 120 Komorane  12 wurden geschossen. Jeder von diesen hatte mindestens 1 der bedrotesten Tierart von Fischen in seinem Bauch (__ Äsche).
Gruß Niklas


----------



## butzbacher (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt habe ich wieder ei Beispiel gehört an einem Fluss (Diemel) kamen 120 Komorane  12 wurden geschossen. Jeder von diesen hatte mindestens 1 der bedrotesten Tierart von Fischen in seinem Bauch (__ Äsche).
> Gruß Niklas



Hallo Niklas,

stand das in der "Bild"? Komorane zu schießen ist grundsätzlich verboten, von evt. kranken Ausnahmegenehmigungen mal abgesehen. 

Für dich nochmal zum Verständnis - keine Tier- oder Pflanzenart auf dieser Welt ist bedroht, weil sie im natürlichen Kreislauf gefressen wird.

Oder anders formuliert - die Erfindung der "Roten Listen bedrohter Tier- und Pflanzenarten" war erst nach der intensiven Industrialisierung durch die Menschen notwendig. 

Denk mal über deine Lebensführung nach unter dem Aspekt, welche deiner Handlungen mehr oder weniger bewußt die Natur und Umwelt beinflussen/schädigen, bevor du einen natürliche Fressfeind der Äschen für deren Seltenheit verantwortlich machst.

Gruß André


----------



## Niklas (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Nein das war letztes jahr da haben sie eine sondergenehmigung oder so bekommen ka habe nur gehört.


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

So entstehen Gerüchte


----------



## canis (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

moin

das ist wieder mal so eine aussage, die rein gar nichts über den einfluss des kormorans aussagt. 

120 vögel, davon 12 geschossen, die je eine __ äsche im magen hatten. hochgerechnet wurden also theoretisch 120 äschen gefressen. die frage ist aber, von wie vielen insgesamt? von 1'000? das wäre viel (12%). von 100'000? das wäre wenig (0.12%). und auch der zeitraum wäre wichtig? bleiben die vögel? ziehen sie weiter? wie gross ist ihr radius, in dem sie nach nahrung suchen? und wie produktiv ist das gewässer? 

ohne solche angaben sind irgendwelche rückschlüsse über dein einfluss eines solchen kormoranbesuches völlig sinnlos. 

LG
David


----------



## Eugen (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo David

ich denke mal mit der Aussage = Gerücht von Niklas muß man sich nicht unbedingt auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Niklas,
> 
> 
> Für dich nochmal zum Verständnis - keine Tier- oder Pflanzenart auf dieser Welt ist bedroht, weil sie im natürlichen Kreislauf gefressen wird.
> ...



Hi Andre,

das erklär dann mal dem Nabu in Marburg. Die haben hier letztes Jahr darauf hingewiesen das hier im Kreis der Kibitz akut bedroht ist, und zwar von angeblich zu hohen Fuchsbeständen. Die würden die wenige aufkommende Brut auf den Kiesbänken seit eingen Jahren fast komplett vernichten. Die Jäger wurden aufgefordert im Bereich der wenigen für Kibitze geeigneten Kiesbänke während der Brutzeit selbiger vermehrt die Füchse zu bejagen damit der Kibitz hier weiterhin überleben kann. Alsob Füchse  Vogelbestände bedrohen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Ich denke da hat Niklas etwas von jemandem gehört, der Verschiedene Statistiken Flüsse und Begebenheiten durcheinanderbringt. Solch "Anglerlatein" bringt uns sicher nicht weiter.

Da Du aber die Diemel erwähnst ist ja interessant, das dort bereits 2003 die "letale Vergrämung" (=Abschuss) des Kormorans zugelassen war. Dies hatte auf die Äschenbestände leider keine positiven Auswirkungen. 

Zeigt das nicht eher das andere Ursachen für den Rückgang der Äschen verantwortlich sind ? Zu nennen sind hier wohl laut der gefundenen Quellen besonders die Durchgängigkeit der Wehre und das Vermeiden des Trockenfallens einzelner Gewässerbereiche. 

Hier kommt wieder der Mensch als Schädling ins Spiel, denn hier geht es unter anderem um Energiegewinnung. Also Strom sparen ! 

Die bisherige Diskussion hat sicher gezeigt das wir mit solchen irgendwo gehörten oder vermuteten oder simulierten Rechnungen nicht weiterkommen. 
Fakten Untersuchungen usw. wohl eher. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## butzbacher (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> das erklär dann mal dem Nabu in Marburg. Die haben hier letztes Jahr darauf hingewiesen das hier im Kreis der Kibitz akut bedroht ist, und zwar von angeblich zu hohen Fuchsbeständen. Die würden die wenige aufkommende Brut auf den Kiesbänken seit eingen Jahren fast komplett vernichten. Die Jäger wurden aufgefordert im Bereich der wenigen für Kibitze geeigneten Kiesbänke während der Brutzeit selbiger vermehrt die Füchse zu bejagen damit der Kibitz hier weiterhin überleben kann. Alsob Füchse  Vogelbestände bedrohen können
> 
> MfG Frank




Hi Frank,

du hast das für die Antwort verwendete Zitat nicht 100%ig genau gelesen.  Ich hatte geschrieben "*natürlichen* Kreislauf". Den gibt es beim Fuch duch die Tollwutschutzimpfung schon lange nicht mehr. Da besteht eine Überpopulation - welche erst durch den Menschen verursacht und jetzt durch diesen auch wieder bereinigt werden muss. Oder ganz einfach - man läßt einfach diese Schutzimpfung weg, dann schmeißt es eben mal 50% des Fuchsbestandes um. 

Der NABU Marburg hat somit keine falsche Aussage gemacht. 





@Wuzzel:

Treffender kann man das Problem nicht beschreiben. 


Gruß André


----------



## Niklas (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hi
Natürlich ist der Mensch der wahrscheinlich größte Faktor. Mir ging es von Anfang an eigentlich nur darum , die Aussage der Komoran zerstört keine Fischbestände zu wiederlegen...
Gruß Niklas.


----------



## butzbacher (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*



Niklas schrieb:


> Hi
> Natürlich ist der Mensch der wahrscheinlich größte Faktor. Mir ging es von Anfang an eigentlich nur darum , die Aussage der Komoran zerstört keine Fischbestände zu wiederlegen...
> Gruß Niklas.



"Wahrscheinlich" der größte Faktor??? AUFWACHEN!!!

Der Komoran hat noch nie und wird auch nicht Fischbestände zerstören. 

Das hat der Mensch bereits erledigt und ist deshalb heute gezwungen Fischteische und anderweitige Aquakulturen zu betreiben. Und weil die Komorane in normalen Binnengewässern nicht mehr genügend Nahrung finden fallen sie über die Fischteische her.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Niklas, 
man kann Aussagen durch Fakten widerlegen und nicht durch irgendwo gehörte Geschichten. Und die Fakten sollte man dann auch noch möglichst richtig interpretieren. Dann wird nen Schuh draus. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo Niklas

selbst wenn der Kormoran Fischbestände "zerstören" sollte, mit welchem Recht "zerstört" der Mensch die Kormoranbestände ?
Und im Zerstören von Pflanzen-,Vogel-,Tierbeständen ist der Mensch ganz weit vorn mit dabei. :evil

Nicht die Natur "zerstört" sich selbst, es ist der Mensch,der die Natur "zerstört" und sich damit selbst die Lebensgrundlage vernichtet.


----------



## Niklas (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo
wie irgerndwer in dieser Disskusion schon ein mal gesagt hat gab es früher nicht so viele Komorane.Die konnten dann auch keine Fischbestände zerstören.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo Niklas,

Du kapierst es nicht wirklich, oder? Natürlich konnten die Kormorane früher keine Fischbestände zerstören. Es gab ja mehr als genug Fische, bevor der Mensch massiv in die Natur eingriff. 

Der Mensch ist der Feind der Natur - grad wurden wieder die Fangquoten für __ Dorsche erhöht, obwohl der Dorsch massiv bedroht ist. Gerade haben wieder einige unverbesserliche Länder beschlossen, Wale zu fangen, obwohl diese massiv bedroht sind. Krabbenfischer haben bis zu 90% Beifang - dabei viele Jungfische - , der auf den Müll geht bzw. tot als Möwenfutter endet. Der Hering ist in seiner Existenz bedroht. Trotzdem stehen jedes Frühjahr Massen von Anglern an den Flüssen und holen die Fische Eimerweise raus - vor dem Ablaichen. 

Das ist das Problem, nicht ein Vogel, der Fische fängt um zu überleben.


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

ooch Niklas,mach dich doch mal schlau. 

Es gab weniger Kormorane,weil sie in Deutschland vom Menschen ausgerottet wurden.
Es gab aber auch weniger Menschen,trotzdem ...
ne,ich sags lieber nicht,wäre politisch wohl dezent unkorrekt.


----------



## Niklas (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo


blumenelse schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist der Feind der Natur - grad wurden wieder die Fangquoten für __ Dorsche erhöht, obwohl der Dorsch massiv bedroht ist. Gerade haben wieder einige unverbesserliche Länder beschlossen, Wale zu fangen, obwohl diese massiv bedroht sind. Krabbenfischer haben bis zu 90% Beifang - dabei viele Jungfische - , der auf den Müll geht bzw. tot als Möwenfutter endet. Der Hering ist in seiner Existenz bedroht. Trotzdem stehen jedes Frühjahr Massen von Anglern an den Flüssen und holen die Fische Eimerweise raus - vor dem Ablaichen. .



Das habe ich so ähnlich eben doch gesagt.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Nein Niklas, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Niklas (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Doch ich sagte die Menschen sind wahrscheinlich das größte Problem.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Eben - Du sagtest "wahrscheinlich" - und das zeigt, dass Du nicht wirklich kapiert hast, wo das Problem wirklich liegt. 

Deine Beiträge zeichnen sich sowieso nur dadurch aus, dass Du irgendetwas nachplapperst. 

Versuch erstmal zu begreifen und zu verstehen. Setzt Dich hin, und beschäftige Dich mal intensiv mit dem Problem - schau Dir verschiedene Meinungen und Informationen an. Von allen Seiten. Nicht nur aus Sicht der Blöd-Zeitung oder des Angelvereins.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Niklas, leider ist auch die Aussage falsch das es früher weniger Kormorane in Deutschland gab. Bevor der Mensch eingriff den Kormoran zu jagen gab es mehr Kormorane ! 
Und zwar laut historischen Berichten auch weit bis ins Inland hinein. 
Erst als mit Beginn der Industrialisierung die Menschen immer mehr Wohlstand und Nahrung verlangten wurden die Bestände dezimiert, damit nicht der Kormoran sondern der Mensch die natürlichen Gewässer nutzen konnte. 

Plapper doch bitte nicht einfach so drauf los, sondern informiere Dich erst mal. 

Danke 
Wuzzel


----------



## butzbacher (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

@Niklas



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Erst als mit Beginn der Industrialisierung die Menschen immer mehr Wohlstand und Nahrung verlangten wurden die Bestände dezimiert, damit nicht der Kormoran sondern der Mensch die natürlichen Gewässer nutzen konnte.
> 
> Plapper doch bitte nicht einfach so drauf los, sondern informiere Dich erst mal.
> 
> ...




D. h. die Komorane haben sich früher auf viele fischreiche Gewässer verteilen können. Heute haben sie ja diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr und kommen dadurch geballter an wenige Gewässer. In der Natur gibt es auch immer die Regel: viel Futter - viel (überlebender) Nachwuchs; wenig Futter - wenig (überlebender) Nachwuchs. D. h. die Bestände von "Fressern" regulieren sich über den Bestand der "Gefressenen".


----------



## Marlowe (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Lieber Niklas!


Dein Interesse an allem Lebenden finde ich sehr gut.

Schön wäre es, wenn alle Menschen so wären.

Zur Sache, obwohl meine jetzt gemachten Aussagen alle schon gemacht wurden, aber eben nicht von mir (grins):

Das eingespielte Gleichgewicht der Natur ist durch die Technisierung, Automatisierung und was-weiß-ich-was gestört worden.

Der Störenfried (Mensch) empfindet nun den Überlebenskampf der Natur
 (hier: Vogel des Jahres) als störend....  ist das nicht irgendwie merkwürdig?


Herzlicher Gruß, und erhalte Dir Dein Interesse,


Marlowe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> du hast das für die Antwort verwendete Zitat nicht 100%ig genau gelesen.  Ich hatte geschrieben "*natürlichen* Kreislauf".
> 
> ...


----------



## butzbacher (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo Frank,

in meiner Aussage war kein Fehler, ich behaupt nicht, dass es noch einen natürlichen Kreislauf gibt, sondern dass dieser eben nicht mehr da ist (siehe alle Postings). 

Natürliche Feinde hat der Komoran schon noch, erst recht, seitdem sich die Bestände des Seeadlers erholt haben. 

Und der Kiebitz ist zwischenzeitlich massiv bedroht.

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres - eine Diskussion*

Hallo Ihr,

allen, die das gefährlichste Raubtier der Welt mal bei der Arbeit sehen möchten, empfehle ich einen Kinobesuch: http://www.diebucht-derfilm.de/


----------

